# New exo-terra vivarium



## cianas13 (May 22, 2008)

This is my exo-terra 24x18x24 vivarium. I only started to plant it with rabbit’s foot fern and variegated ficus pumila. Background is soft xaxim. I plan to add more plant, preferably orchids mounting them on xaxim.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks very nice! Quite natural looking with a minimalistic approach.

I like it !

What are the future inhabitants?

Todd


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice build.... What are you planning on having in there?


----------



## frogbait (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## cianas13 (May 22, 2008)

I was thinking about dart frogs, but because of summer heat, which reach 85 - 90 in the room, I afraid of loosing them because of that. May be lygodactylus or small phelsuma will be appropriate inhabitants for this vivarium.


----------



## cianas13 (May 22, 2008)

Some update on my exo-terra


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice viv!
I only would remove the ficus. It doesn't really add to the realism of the viv imo. Replacing it with another fern I think will look better.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good! How long have you been working on it?


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice layout! Can you give us a list of plants? I was curious what the plant is going up the left hand side as well as what the ground cover is.


----------



## cianas13 (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for the comments. I’ve been working on my vivarium since August. 

Plants:
Neoregelia sp.
Ficus pumila 'sunny white'
Davallia trichomanoides
Phaelonopsis Mini
Fittonia
Tillandsia magnusiana
Tillandsia bulbosa
Tillandsia caput-medusae
Tillandsia ionantha 
Ground cover - Helxine


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

The grow in shots are awesome! Looks very nice! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You had a really good grown in, and it grew pretty fast as well.


----------



## cianas13 (May 22, 2008)

More pictures


----------

